# .357 revolver penetration question.



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a question for you all. On another forum a poster stated that they witnessed a .357 revolver firing a hollowpoint round penetrate 4 inches of solid steel plate at 25 feet. To my knowledge that is an impossiblity. What do you all have to say about this claim?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

BS!


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats my take on it too. When I pointed that out the response was that " However, they show how little you know about ballistics or metallurgy." LOL


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

A hollow point penetrating steel plate.... c'mon now!

Scott


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:horsepoo:


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

Now Im told that I should do more research LOL. And yet this person can provide no sources or information or any other tpe of proof. I appreciate your comments though LOL. Would any of you have a good source for the penetartion aspects of the .357 round?


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to say absolute BS and here is why. I actually just got back from the range and my buddy Jarrod and I were testing some different rounds today. Sorry but I don't have any pictures to back up what I am about to say. Anyhow our test target was a cardboard box tightly packed with 24 magazines. No we were not trying to duplicate any FBI penetration tests or any other penetration tests for that matter. We were simply trying to have some fun and see what kind of bullets would do what on the same target. Take the results however you want but I claim nothing so don't get all up in arms about "you didn't keep that constant" or crap like that. This was simply for fun. First up was Jarrod and his .357 Ruger revolver. Here is the rundown of each bullet and its performance:
-.38 Special 124grain FMJ, penetrated the box and 3 magazines, great weight retention, some deformation
-.357 158grain Federal HP, penetrated 4 magazines, great expansion and good weight retention.
-.357 158grain FMJ, penetrated 4 magazines, great weight retention, minimal deformation
.357 Federal Hydrashock unknown grain, penetrated 3 magazines, bullet tore itself to pieces, poor weight retention.

I shot the same target with my Sig P226 9mm. These are my results.
-9mm 124grain FMJ, penetrated 6 magazines, great weight retention, moderate deformation
-9mm 85 grain Extreme Shock Air Freedom Round, penetrated 3 magazines, powdered core disintegrated as designed
-9mm 124 grain Winchester PDX1 JHP bonded, penetrated 4-5 magazines, good expansion, good weight retention

So from my humbly unscientific results today I would have to argue that a .357 JHP is not going to penetrate 4 inches of steel under any circumstances. If you want to penetrate 4 inches of steel I suggest you call up the Air Force and ask to borrow an A10 Thunderbolt II :mrgreen:.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> Would any of you have a good source for the penetartion aspects of the .357 round?/QUOTE]
> 
> Here is an interesting link. Read the description at the bottom of the page to understand what they mean by AIT. I am sure PETA loved this test.
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_power_chart.htm


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I take it that some of you have never been on a snipe hunt.

The next time I am attacked by a Russian Tank I want your friends .357

Are we looking at a total lack of knowledge or do we have some kind of troll omong us?? :horsepoo:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kaoschallenged said:


> I have a question for you all. On another forum a poster stated that they witnessed a .357 revolver firing a hollowpoint round penetrate 4 inches of solid steel plate at 25 feet. To my knowledge that is an impossiblity. What do you all have to say about this claim?


If you are referring to the posts on The History Channel board by HistoricalReality, he is exactly what he claims gun owners are.

He is an obsessed anti-gunner who will twist his meanings and words (and those of others) to his advantage.

Arguing with people like that is pointless.


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> If you are referring to the posts on The History Channel board by HistoricalReality, he is exactly what he claims gun owners are.
> 
> He is an obsessed anti-gunner who will twist his meanings and words (and those of others) to his advantage.
> 
> Arguing with people like that is pointless.


Yup. Thats the one LOL. Did you see the latest now? HR claims it was rusty from years of laying around Was pre-drilled LOL. Thanks for all the responses. I thought I would post this to get a chucle .


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

TOF said:


> I take it that some of you have never been on a snipe hunt.
> 
> The next time I am attacked by a Russian Tank I want your friends .357
> 
> Are we looking at a total lack of knowledge or do we have some kind of troll omong us?? :horsepoo:


No kidding. I mentioned too that perhaps some military forces around the world would be very interested in this Uber-round LOL. This troll over on THC was trying to impress and was just shot down by us who know better .


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*



truman565 said:


> I am going to say absolute BS and here is why. I actually just got back from the range and my buddy Jarrod and I were testing some different rounds today. Sorry but I don't have any pictures to back up what I am about to say. Anyhow our test target was a cardboard box tightly packed with 24 magazines. No we were not trying to duplicate any FBI penetration tests or any other penetration tests for that matter. We were simply trying to have some fun and see what kind of bullets would do what on the same target. Take the results however you want but I claim nothing so don't get all up in arms about "you didn't keep that constant" or crap like that. This was simply for fun. First up was Jarrod and his .357 Ruger revolver. Here is the rundown of each bullet and its performance:
> -.38 Special 124grain FMJ, penetrated the box and 3 magazines, great weight retention, some deformation
> -.357 158grain Federal HP, penetrated 4 magazines, great expansion and good weight retention.
> -.357 158grain FMJ, penetrated 4 magazines, great weight retention, minimal deformation
> ...


LOL Thanks for that Truman. I may just have to bring this up next time the subject is brought up on the other discussion board


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Nahhhhhh......don't think so.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a fact! I've seen it done! 

More than once, too. 





























But it was Chuck Norris' gun, so don't expect to get the same results. :smt082


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

clanger said:


> it's a fact! I've seen it done!
> 
> More than once, too.
> 
> But it was chuck norris' gun, so don't expect to get the same results. :smt082


lol -


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm betting someone did it with a (very) hot load and a light hollowpoint bullet and it was a FOURTH inch of steel. Probably word of mouth which was garbled as the story was told.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I'm betting someone did it with a (very) hot load and a light hollowpoint bullet and it was a FOURTH inch of steel. Probably word of mouth which was garbled as the story was told.


I would be willing to put a lot of money on that bet on the side of someone didn't do it.

Have you ever shot steel plate targets of any thickness literaltrance?


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> I'm betting someone did it with a (very) hot load and a light hollowpoint bullet and it was a FOURTH inch of steel. Probably word of mouth which was garbled as the story was told.


Not garbled at all LOL. The direct quote from this person is "I witnessed a hollowpoint going through at least 4" of solid steel at distance of 25'. It was fired from a .357 magnum"


----------



## Kaoschallenged (Apr 26, 2009)

clanger said:


> It's a fact! I've seen it done!
> 
> More than once, too.
> 
> But it was Chuck Norris' gun, so don't expect to get the same results. :smt082


LOL Thats what must have happened!! LOL


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the only solid steel through shots I have ever seen was done with a custom varmint rifle. It was a 7mm mag necked to 22 slug (223 slug). That was 3/8 steel at about 35 yard and the slug was meant to penetrate things like steel. A guy I shoot with made the rounds just to see what it would do (Has more money and free time than sense sometimes)

That being said I have never seen any 357 with any round go through 4 inches of anything close to steel. I remember when I was pretty young there were stories of a 357 that would go through an engine block of a car. And that was back when an engine block had a little more metal in them than now which made it sound that much more cool. Like many other urban legends it's always a guy that knows a guy that heard of a guy that was there and he also had some Spanish fly and the shifter knob also went through an engine block. :anim_lol:

As I do with most all these wild storied I ask to see it or at least have a video that is constant with no breaks for movie magic or other crap. And it never appears.


----------

